# Search in tapatalk not working?



## WesTTR (May 15, 2010)

Anyone else experienced this problem? Seems that no matter what I search for, even things I've successfully searched for previously, it comes back with no results


----------



## WesTTR (May 15, 2010)

according to the Tapatalk admin peoples, they say we're running an out of date plug in on the forum.

who in the admin team would know about this?


----------



## WesTTR (May 15, 2010)

Jae has kindly updated the software on the forum and it's now working like a dream


----------

